# oscar and red belly piranhas together



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

*have any of you guys have kept oscars and red belly piranhas together seccessfuly?*​
yes18.33%no433.33%wish i could216.67%wont ever try!!!541.67%


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

just wondering if anyone else has done this


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Something I wish I could try although probably very risky.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you speeking of piranhas or Red belly Pacu?
Piranhas probably not, but Pacu, if you have a big enough tank because of their huge adult size would be OK.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Dont do it, since Oscars are territorial fish and once in a while they start a fight with its tank mates and Piranhas are mostly wild fish that live constantly with fear and act instinctively. your Oscar will end up without a lip, believe me! If you really like your fish you wouldnt want to try that. When you buy a fish you should treat and care for the fish at least for all its life. Be a responsible fish keeper

:thumb:


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

this was more of a thing to see what people say about it i dont have the room to do it but when i was little my uncle had a 6 or 8 foot tank with a few Oscars and some piranhas


----------

